# Battle Forge Texturauflösung auf "Niedrig" limitiert.



## NCphalon (23. April 2011)

*Battle Forge Texturauflösung auf "Niedrig" limitiert.*

Moin, hab mir neulich mal wieder Battleforge installiert, aber in den Optionen ist die Texturauflösung auf "Niedrig" gefixt. Alles andere lässt sich einstellen, nur das net. 

Grafiktreiber is der aktuelle 270.61 WHQL und laut Afterburner OSD wird das Spiel mit D3D11 gestartet.


----------



## Nilidus (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Battle Forge Texturauflösung auf "Niedrig" limitiert.*

Hi 

falls das problem noch nicht behoben ist oder sonst wer es wissen will..
Im Bootstrapper kannst du unter optionale
Komponenten das hochaufgelöste Texturenpaket herunterladen ca. 2,5gb.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Battle Forge Texturauflösung auf "Niedrig" limitiert.*

Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal den Thread hier. Bei mir gibt es unter optionale Komponenten nur den Map Editor, aber keine Texturen. Dementsprechend geht im Spiel auch nur "niedrig". Wie komme ich jetzt an die Texturen?


----------

